# Solved: I can't play DVD'S on my laptop even though I have windows media player?



## ineedhelp16 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have windows media player on my laptop but every time i put a dvd in, it says that i don't have a compatible decoder or something? How do I get one of those?

Are they free also?
Please can someone reply asap


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Windows Media Player doesn't play MPEG-2 videos (DVD) by default.

You'll need to download the proper codec.

Here's a complete codec pack: *K-Lite Codec Pack*

Or, you can install the *VLC* player, which already includes that MPEG-2 codec.


----------



## ineedhelp16 (Apr 15, 2011)

THANKS! It works now


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome! :up:


----------

